# Friday 23/11 - Wellington Point QLD - Dawn Raid



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi Fokes,

Once again I am looking to head out early from Wellington Point Boat Ramp around 4.00 am. :shock:

It will be a rising tide. 
2.38 meters @ 8.11am 
Winds are (currently) predicted to be 6 Knots SE 

Probably looking to be heading back in around 6am.

Always fantastic to meet up with fellow kayak fisho's. 
Hope to see you there. 8)

Edited to change to friday


----------



## liquor box (Jun 4, 2007)

Phoenix, I cant make it on Thursday but am planning to be over there on Friday early.

Where abouts do you launch from and where do you head to? I dont have a sounder so it is pretty much guess work so some simple direction would be very much appreciated.

Thursday is my second last day at work, so a sicky might look suss!

What are you targeting?


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi,
generally launch from the ramp. There will be a few of us there - so hope for a bit of fun.

General species in the area are Snapper, Sweetlip, Tailor, Trevally - you may also get lucky and get hit by Tuna or Mackerel.

It will be a rising tide and I reckon there'll be some good fish about.

I personally will be trolling on 1 rod and have the second for SP's. You dont have a lot of time, once you are out there - so keep things pretty simple.


----------

